
News on Belarus? Not clickbaity enough - dmitriid
https://twitter.com/_zerez_/status/1293696479413047296
======
dmitriid
Context: rigged elections in Belarus (European country the size of
Portugal/Greece/Sweden, bigger than Libya and Lebanon), massive protests,
hundreds of people arrested, dozens disappeared.

Clashes with police in multiple municipalities. Several factories and plants
on strike or planning to go on strike. Multiple accounts of torture and
physical abuse of those arrested or detained.

~~~
Andy_1
Thanks for the context, but how is Belarus bigger than Libya?

~~~
dmitriid
By population:

Belarus: 9,408,400

Libya: 6,871,287

~~~
Andy_1
Got it. Thanks!

